# How do you propagate nymphoides?



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @Joshwalls97,

Welcome to TPT!

Nymphoides hydrophylla (aka sp. 'Taiwan') is an easy plant for both high and low tech tanks. If there is sufficient light and nutrients the plant will propagate by forming a new, small plantlet at the leaf / stem junction. In my tanks about 50% of the leaves will form plantlets.

After four leaves have formed on the plantlet I cut the stem with the plantlet from the crown of the plant and then gently remove the plantlet from the leaf / stem junction.


----------



## Joshwalls97 (Feb 20, 2019)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @Joshwalls97,
> 
> Welcome to TPT!
> 
> ...


Thank you I tried again using this method


----------

